# The bottle that started it all!



## johnmhamilton (Sep 3, 2015)

This is the bottle that got me started in bottle collecting. I found at the beginning of this summer while fossil hunting in a creek near Fayetteville, NC. The soda bottle is embossed W.S. Jessup / Greensboro N.C. on the front and This / bottle is / never sold. According to the Greensboro, NC Directory from 1884 W.S. Jessup bottled soda water there. I also believe he had a business in Fayetteville, NC prior to that time but I seem to have misplaced the directory listing at this time. [attachment=20150901_172446.jpg] [attachment=20150901_172422.jpg]  Photos of the base and neck in he next post...


----------



## johnmhamilton (Sep 3, 2015)

[attachment=20150901_172531.jpg] [attachment=20150901_172609.jpg] I'll be posting more of my collection later.Regards,John


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 3, 2015)

Well it looks great!  I have collected glass for 80+years. I worked as an engineer and supervisor for THATCHER in Elmira NY for 19 years and formed my own marketing co to sell special metals to the worlds glass industry.  We have traveled the world selling the metals to the factories that tried them.  It was a great thing to do, and very rewarding.  RED Matthews


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2015)

Unless you like the "frosted" or "dug" look, you might want to consider having it tumbled professionally-- not by an amateur. The shape is so unique. The name is pretty cool.


----------



## johnmhamilton (Sep 3, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Unless you like the "frosted" or "dug" look, you might want to consider having it tumbled professionally-- not by an amateur. The shape is so unique. The name is pretty cool.


I haven't given it much thought. How would I go about finding a professional and what is the cost? Most of what I find has that water tumbled texture to some extent. Would this shape be considered a 10 pin style or something esle?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2015)

I'd post it in the Cleaning and Repairing section. Everything--price to how long it'll be out of your hands to how well it'll turn out and more-- depends.  It faced the currents of water, which means it's been blasted by particles for well over a century. Its original surface is basically gone, and it was being eaten away and would have till it was-- in many thousands of years-- nothing recognizable. Any staining is due to minerals. I call it "mineralization."  Both of the "issues" (some people like it) above can be removed.  As for the style-of-bottle question, I dunno. I've never physically seen one.


----------



## johnmhamilton (Sep 3, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I'd post it in the Cleaning and Repairing section. Everything--price to how long it'll be out of your hands to how well it'll turn out and more-- depends.  It faced the currents of water, which means it's been blasted by particles for well over a century. Its original surface is basically gone, and it was being eaten away and would have till it was-- in many thousands of years-- nothing recognizable. Any staining is due to minerals. I call it "mineralization."  Both of the "issues" (some people like it) above can be removed.  As for the style-of-bottle question, I dunno. I've never physically seen one.


Thanks for the information. All I've been using up to this point for cleaning is tap water and super washing soda soak and soft bristle brushes.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2015)

Sounds good, but that won't fix the flaws on the glass.They are now part of the glass. LOL. I spent God knows how many HOURS working on one bottle-- over a period of weeks, trying everything I could possibly think off from scraping to acid-- and got very little difference.  I could try hand-polishing like Hemi here has done, but instead I just "cover up" flaws with a few minor secrets. But you'd be best to get it tumbled. I'm told tumbling starts at $30. I cannot verify that, though. That bottle would be my favorite find ever.


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice bottle with a very interesting shape, looks like a torpedo but with a flat base.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 3, 2015)

That is a very unusual shape, I can't remember ever seeing one just like it. I hope others chime in and let us know what the shape is called.          Jim


----------



## nammlif (Sep 3, 2015)

I love the found look..!!..just clean out what you can and leave it...I think tumbling will remove even more of the embossing...Nice bottle..!!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2015)

I've seen a tumbled seltzer bottle that was etched. It came out well. (Light tumble for it, of course.)


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello John, I believe your bottles shape is what has been referred to as a Ten Pin, I think after bowling pins, because they have a similar shape. As to tumbling, I think I would leave it, it has great character, and it is something you will remember finding for many years. If you want to tumble it I would recommend LouLambert here in California, he does excellent work. BUT there should be somebody closer to you I would think, but if you want to use Lou here is his website      www.oldwestbottles.com     Great soda bottle!!.......Andy


----------



## botlguy (Sep 3, 2015)

I would call that a Ten Pin but it has a pedestal base. Or am I seeing things that aren't there?          Jim Looking closely at the pictures for the 10th time: I was seeing things. The shadows made it look like a pedestal base. []


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 3, 2015)

don't tumble that bottle . you will loos  most of the embossing. it's to sand blasted .


----------



## johnmhamilton (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for all of the feedback! I think I'll keep it just the way it is.


----------



## glass man (Sep 9, 2015)

COOL! The bottle that started it all for me was a 1915 coke bottle 41 years ago..needless to say many many oter bottles of all types followed  in all those years in between...it has been wonderful!! JAMIE


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2015)

A heavily sandblasted bottle is hard to tumble. It can be done but will take lots of extra time & can lose more embossing. I'd leave as is. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 10, 2015)

That is a great bottle and I can see why it gave you the "sickness" we all have.  As Leon just stated ( and he is speaking from a ton of experience) leave it as it is. Great find.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello,    This bottle can be tumbled while covering the embossing during the first tumble.  Many tumblers don't cover the embossing at all and you get what you get !   If you want your bottle tumbled contact me and you will get a great job but I do charge more than others but as I stated earlier I cover the embossing and hand remove defects prior to tumbling.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 15, 2015)

If it were in my collection of over2000 glass items, I wouldn't tumble it. RED Matthews


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 15, 2015)

I would keep it as is. It looks good like that. I got a bottle tumbled once, first bottle I ever got sent to tumble and the guy broke it! Never again. Don't ever go to "Rick Leese"


----------

